# Melting Gold Not Hot Enough??



## Mschindler300 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys This is my Second Melt and its not going as smooth as my first one I think im not getting it hot enough Im going to use my Cutting Torch tommarrow my Plumbers torch was running low heres a pic tell me what you think 

Im hoping its not impurites I notices a little Green in the Borax on 1 side 

I used a New Melting dish
Baked it out to remove any moisture
Then Coated with Borax
Melted my Powered

Thank You guys


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 10, 2011)

Green (or any other color for that matter) in the glazing may indicate base metals in your melt or silver (chloride - usually darker then BM).

Maybe you should re-refine it?
Pure gold powder is easy to melt, the cleaner it is, the easier it will melt.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 11, 2011)

What Sam said. 
As far as the appearance of the gold you melted----traces of impurities as has been noted won't make a significant difference in how the gold melts, but adequate heat will. In fact, contaminated gold should melt at a lower temperature, if anything. It should be noted that only when the puddle is hot enough will it flow out----and that includes getting the dish hot enough. 

I've commented that those that are serious about melting gold should use a torch that has oxygen in addition to fuel. Otherwise you are borderline hot enough, and that's when all conditions are right. If you attempt melting without oxygen and achieve success, it will be by spending tens of minutes on something that should take but one. The money you save on oxygen will be spent on additional fuel----so where's the savings? 

When you use the proper heat, you can melt a couple ounces of gold in less than a minute. Simple as that. If it does take longer, it's only because you have to use extra care initially, while the gold is still in powder form, so it isn't blown from the dish. Once it crusts over, you can pour the heat to it rapidly. 

If you use your "cutting torch", as you suggest, before you do, clean it well. Tips that have been used are terribly dirty, and have the potential to shed the crud, which ends up in your gold. If you have access to a bead blast cabinet, blast the tip until it's down to clean copper. Otherwise, go over it with some 120 grit polishing paper/cloth until it's clean. Rinse in hot water and blow dry, or allow it to dry well before using. 

Think clean at all times when you are working with pure gold. It takes very little to undo your hard work. 

Harold


----------



## Mschindler300 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank You guys im Thinking i am gonna go ahead and refine this Button Just dont no were i went wrong in the refining process oh well Time to search the forum If i need help you guys will be hearing from me.


Thank You
Matt S


----------



## Mschindler300 (Sep 11, 2011)

I would Like to up date you all i went i Bought a Mapp/ Oxy Cutting Torch just for my gold refining didnt want to use my Large torch because of impurites so here my updated pic 

Thank You harold_V 
For anyone melting gold I would Use a Oxy torch as suggested from harold it took me about 1 min with the torch to cause it to melt less fuel and less time saves money I spent 20 Good mins last night with a propane torch 

here my pic im very proud of my 1.9 Gr button thx all for the help and Great support this Forum gives


----------



## Claudie (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice looking piece of Gold. What did you start with to get the 1.9g ?


----------

